# Phaedrus Quick'n'Dirty PSU calculator



## ____

Is this because your thread got closed?

This is awesome btw. I'm glad to know I might be able to upgrade, just barely. (750W, 1 580, i7 2600k)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;13918425*
> Is this because your thread got closed?
> 
> This is awesome btw. I'm glad to know I might be able to upgrade, just barely. (750W, 1 580, i7 2600k)


My thread got closed because it got out of hand. I could unlock it, but I have no intention of doing so, due to the level of immaturity displayed by several members.


----------



## Riou

OP sounds good.


----------



## Derp

Thank you Phaedrus. This is a much appreciated and needed contribution to OCN.

I suggest a link from this sticky to the recommended PSU sticky and a link in that sticky to this one. And maybe a quick line about how PSU requirements are inflated with a link to proof. For an example Nvidia says a system with their GTX590 requires a 700w PSU as a minimum.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Bookmarked. Awesome info, thanks so much.


----------



## RussianJ

Awesome idea. Can see this needing a sticky.

Edit: will this also cover 100% folding or just normal usage?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13918632*
> Awesome idea. Can see this needing a sticky


It's already stuck bro.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13918632*
> Awesome idea. Can see this needing a sticky.
> 
> Edit: will this also cover 100% folding or just normal usage?


Normal usage. For folding I'd multiply final result by 1.5. I'll add that to the guide.


----------



## Xyxyll

Bookmarked. Thank you for the excellent guide!


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13918669*
> Normal usage. For folding I'd multiply final result by 1.5. I'll add that to the guide.


Why do folders need a 1.5 multiplication? For efficiency?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard;13918750*
> Why do folders need a 1.5 multiplication? For efficiency?


Most systems are idle the vast majority of the time. The PSU may be at 10% load sometimes, 70% load other times, other times 50% or 25% or 40% or 90%. it's never in a continuous load state for very long. An hour or two at 80% load followed by hours at <50% load is not especially hard on the PSU.

Whereas a 24/7 dedicated folding system will have a constant, continuous load. 24/7 at 80% load will wear heavily on the PSU and may cause an early failure. In comparison, 24/7 at 50% load is far safer. And sometimes more efficient.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You should make a GUI interface in Visual Basic and see if you can track the IP put this all into a nice program.


Spoiler: Related


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13918817*
> *You should make a GUI interface in Visual Basic and see if you can track the IP* put this all into a nice program.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Related


Oh I see what you did there even without watching that Youtube clip.


Spoiler: Related







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRJY-FwUMdc[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## catcherintherye

What's meant exactly by moderate overclocking of GPUs? I have my 480 voltage overclocked to 1213mV over the stock 1100mV, does this count as moderate or high?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;13918858*
> What's meant exactly by moderate overclocking of GPUs? I have my 480 voltage overclocked to 1213mV over the stock 1100mV, does this count as moderate or high?


I'd call moderate the max you can go without increasing voltage.

Power usage of a chip increases linearly with clock speed, exponentially with voltage.


----------



## Xyxyll

What are your thoughts on the 12V rail's amperage rating when choosing a PSU? My GTX 285OC's box specifies it needs a 575W PSU with 42A on the 12V Rail. My BFG 550W seems to power it fine in everyday usage and gaming, but if I dare try Furmark, I get a BSOD. No BSOD when I use a HX620.


----------



## killeraxemannic

This is pure win!!! Great thread Phaedrus! It should be a sticky!


----------



## kcuestag

In the OP you mentioned needing 850W for a single HD6990/HD5970? Or did you mean x2 HD6990/HD5970?

Just wondering, I was a bit confused, I had an HD5970 which was being used with a Corsait TX650 and it was completely fine (And current x2 HD6970's on a 750W completely fine too.







).

Thanks for the thread, bookmarked, it will definitely help me in future upgrades.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13919003*
> In the OP you mentioned needing 850W for a single HD6990/HD5970? Or did you mean x2 HD6990/HD5970?
> 
> Just wondering, I was a bit confused, I had an HD5970 which was being used with a Corsait TX650 and it was completely fine (And current x2 HD6970's on a 750W completely fine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Thanks for the thread, bookmarked, it will definitely help me in future upgrades.


I count dual gpu cards as a single card. A single HD6990 would be fine on a 550W. Two (quadfire) would need an 850W.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13919034*
> I count dual gpu cards as a single card. A single HD6990 would be fine on a 550W. Two (quadfire) would need an 850W.


Alright, thanks for clearing it up, sounds about right.









At first I thought my XFX 750w Black Edition was not enough for my sig rig, but looks it like it is waaaaay more than enough.









Thanks again!


----------



## seward

Thank you for this, it's very helpful.







Perhaps a sticky?


----------



## xBlitzerx

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Lol My sig rig would have been fine on a 450W PSU, but i saw that ultra LSP 750W on the shelf right next to the OCZ Fatal1ty 500W (which was on sale).... and i was like.... zomg! soo cheap!!!! i take it home, slap it in, and it starts running a little loud, for around 60% load... so i did some research.... and go figure, its a rebadged POS >.<

Im not even kidding, when i shut down my rear case fan, my 2 front fans, my top 140mm, and my Graphics card fan to 20%, i can hear it over a single CM R4, this makes me want to just pick up the PSU and throw it out the window..... but hey, ill make use of that 40 bucks while its still working.


----------



## Scorpii

Thanks for making this Phaedrus, hopefully it will prevent some of the many overestimates of power requirements recommended to people in threads on this site!

I'd go as far as saying that the majority of users on here have too much power for what they are running, and all too often I see these same mistaken users recommending far to powerful PSUs to people. I'll just link to this thread in the future! Long overdue a rough guide like this is I think...


----------



## SweatyTexasGuy

Well, howdy!

Bravo, partner, bravo!


----------



## derickwm

Well done







this is good info for everybody


----------



## lotdash0t

many ppl will get the benefits from this kind of thread. thanks


----------



## H969

Great!! Thanks


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, this is really nice. Handy tool too!


----------



## Blindsay

cool stuff, should be helpful for a lot of people.

wish i knew why my system draws soo much power lol. I would love to add a third 6970 but i dont want a new psu and with my current draw i dont think i could


----------



## 10halec

great write up and just what OCN needed, Thanks!


----------



## blackbalt89

Wow this is some great info. Now I can finally stop being a baby and SLI my 580.


----------



## TwistedMind

Am I the only one that does not understand this? I am sure there will be others as well.

Pay attention to + or -

Example hardware:
So if I had a GTX590 & a Sandy Bridge i5/i7, I would subtract -25W from 550W? and then whats with +0W?

Got my mind







&







.

Please throw an example out here to clarify this for me.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I made a quick edit to make a little clear.

For your system, you have a GTX590. So that's base wattage = 550W.

You have a Sandy Bridge CPU. So subtract 25W.

That gives you 525W. So something like a SeaSonic S12II 520W or rebrand would work great for you.

+0W means that something does not affect your wattage at all, or by an insignificant amount. So it doesn't change your final number at all.


----------



## TwistedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13946313*
> *snip*


Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quick and dirty


----------



## BradleyW

This can lead people to buying cheaper PSU's that don't have sufficent Amps. This guide needs to mension Amps. People might buy a 6990 and a Generic 550w with only 20A on the 12v!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13954952*
> This can lead people to buying cheaper PSU's that don't have sufficent Amps. This guide needs to mension Amps. People might buy a 6990 and a Generic 550w with only 20A on the 12v!


Except that I explicitly tell people to buy based on the OCN Recommended PSU guide. And all PSUs on that list have adequate +12V current rating for their wattage.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13954952*
> This can lead people to buying cheaper PSU's that don't have sufficent Amps. This guide needs to mension Amps. People might buy a 6990 and a Generic 550w with only 20A on the 12v!


The idea is that they don't buy a generic 550W unit because they follow subsequent instructions:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13918387*
> Tally up your base wattage and modifiers, and you should now have my recommended wattage. Now go here:
> *OCN Official Recommended PSUs*
> And pick a PSU within +/- 50W of your recommended wattage that fits your budget.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Guides like this is why I love this site. I have a new graphics card on the way (in sig. yes old, lol, but just fine for my board requirements and processor) and thanks to Phaedrus, I almost see the light at the end of the tunnel.









Still kind of weird, yet relieving that all I'll need is basically under 400w (even as low as 350w!). I currently have a generic 300w that came with the case, but don't plan on putting the new card in until I upgrade. I'm thinking the Antec Earthwatts 380D should be good.


----------



## robwadeson

can this xigmatek 400w 80 Plus power a phenom II x4 840, and a gtx 260? Thanks very helpful guide







::thumbs::


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Xigmatek is usually Channel Well, maybe a DSA Bronze? So it should, yeah.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13957315*
> Xigmatek is usually Channel Well, maybe a DSA Bronze? So it should, yeah.


This one (NRP-PC402) looks to be HEC actually.
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=363673
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/xigmatek_nrppc402/


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Ah.It would be halfway decent, if it weren't for the fact that it totally fails on ripple suppression. Apparently HEC don't know how to design Pi filters. But it looks like HEC's knock-off of CWT DSA/SeaSonic S12/etc.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsuarez1982;13956712*
> Guides like this is why I love this site. I have a new graphics card on the way (in sig. yes old, lol, but just fine for my board requirements and processor) and thanks to Phaedrus, I almost see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still kind of weird, yet relieving that all I'll need is basically under 400w (even as low as 350w!). I currently have a generic 300w that came with the case, but don't plan on putting the new card in until I upgrade. I'm thinking the Antec Earthwatts 380D should be good.


Have installed many Earthwatts 380W for clients when the PSU in their older workstations fail. In fact it is our office standby for low output PSU. Good choice!

And Phaedrus, thanks for the guide!


----------



## reflex99

never buying a new PSU ever again is going to be awesome







(unless it breaks D: )


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13958730*
> never buying a new PSU ever again is going to be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless it breaks D: )


Just as long as you understand the RX1000AE is an 80PLUS Standard unit based on the dated Andyson E series.









Ah, Raidmax. Even when you win, you fail.


----------



## reflex99

I knew that going in. I read all the reviews, I did my research. I had a limited budget, and idk if you remember, but I need it to run 2 5970s, so It should be able to do that just fine. It was either get a really good 850w unit, or a decent 1000w unit. I went for the 1kw incase the 7990 is reason for upgrade


----------



## iDaryl

hm if i have a 3 way sli(for physx too) an i7-2600k overclocked to 5ghz,a sound card, some ram sticks,hhds/ssds,a blu ray drive, and a WC....if i run this system for [email protected] 24/7, will 1.2kW suffice?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDaryl;13959932*
> hm if i have a 3 way sli(for physx too) an i7-2600k overclocked to 5ghz,a sound card, some ram sticks,hhds/ssds,a blu ray drive, and a WC....if i run this system for [email protected] 24/7, will 1.2kW suffice?


should be fine, the op says multiply by 1.5 if you [email protected] A 1kw unit should also work if you are not pushing three gtx 480s.

edit: go to the user cp, click on edit system, add your pc's specs.


----------



## iDaryl

well i haven't built it up yet...but imma show you a rough sketch of my rig.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


*Class 1* (>300W)
GTX590, GTX480, *GTX460x2*, GTX295, HD6990, HD5970, HD4870x2 = *850W*


So, two GTX460x2 is actually 4 GTX460s? You can't even Tri-Sli them, and you said SLI, so i thought you made a mistake there.

Would my PSU be able to handle 2 GTX 570s in SLI with voltage adjusted OCs on both?

How much more wattage would be needed if i intend to use a power supply under normal conditions for 5 years(assuming it doesn't die)?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


So, two GTX460x2 is actually 4 GTX460s? You can't even Tri-Sli them, and you said SLI, so i thought you made a mistake there.


Yes, you're correct, you can't sli the 460x2, only single card. Op should update this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Would my PSU be able to handle 2 GTX 570s in SLI with voltage adjusted OCs on both?

How much more wattage would be needed if i intend to use a power supply under normal conditions for 5 years(assuming it doesn't die)?


Yes, your psu is fine. Nvidia and Amd are trying to cut down power due to limitions of the mb architecture, heat, and noise. The fermis are a notable exception, in the attempt to rush them into production after a delay, they ended up being really hot. Especially the 480s. The new 5xx series has corrected these power hungry heat demons.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


So, two GTX460x2 is actually 4 GTX460s? You can't even Tri-Sli them, and you said SLI, so i thought you made a mistake there.


I included it in SLI in case of folders using the card. You could also theoretically use GPUs 0, 1, and 2 as graphics and GPU 4 as PhysX, I think.

Quote:



Would my PSU be able to handle 2 GTX 570s in SLI with voltage adjusted OCs on both?


Yes.

Quote:



How much more wattage would be needed if i intend to use a power supply under normal conditions for 5 years(assuming it doesn't die)?


Zero.


----------



## Aperture

According to this I would need ~650W to power my system that I will be building this summer.. question is; can I just get any 650W psu? Bronze/silver/gold, brands, something about single vs double rails, etc..


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aperture*


According to this I would need ~650W to power my system that I will be building this summer.. question is; can I just get any 650W psu? Bronze/silver/gold, brands, something about single vs double rails, etc..


Any ~650W from the OCN Official Recommended PSU list.


----------



## Cryptedvick

A 450W PSU wouldn't have been enough for me if I moderately OC'd my system (48% CPU on my old Q66 and 14% core, 10% shaders, 9% memory on my GPU) and run Linx/IBT + furmark (which I did).

I was pulling 644W from the wall so thats ~515W internally (80% eff).

However, with all components at stock clocks, a 450W would be plenty for me as I only drew ~355W internally with Linx+ furmark.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I adjusted my recommendation slightly. I forgot how badly some of those cards scale wattage-wise when overclocked; GTX285 was a monster.


----------



## iGustopher

Whoa, the rig I'm planning (2600k GTX 580 watercooled)
Only takes 525 watts?
For some reason I find that hard to believe... on that Antec PSU Calculator is says it take 700 watts.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGustopher;13969243*
> Whoa, the rig I'm planning (2600k GTX 580 watercooled)
> Only takes 525 watts?
> For some reason I find that hard to believe... on that Antec PSU Calculator is says it take 700 watts.


Antec has an interest in selling you something. I don't.


----------



## iGustopher

So a ~600 watt PSU would suffice?
(For future upgrades and whatnot)


----------



## Tom1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13918473*
> My thread got closed because it got out of hand. I could unlock it, but I have no intention of doing so, due to the level of immaturity displayed by several members.


How ridiculous, I was disgusted by the comments in that thread. Some people are just so ungrateful and ******ed it makes me sick and depressed at the same time.

As you already know, there are those are are appreciate of your time and work, I personally thank you for taking your time to post and clear up false crap about PSU's.

Thanks for the calculator as well, this is where I now send all my buddies for help.


----------



## nawon72

If i don't do any overclocking, how how much wattage should i subtract?

Example of a build:
i5 2500
HD5770

You should mention how much in the OP for people who don't OC.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13969642*
> If i don't do any overclocking, how how much wattage should i subtract?
> 
> Example of a build:
> i5 2500
> HD5770
> 
> You should mention how much in the OP for people who don't OC.


You should be fine with the recommendations even if you don't oc. For your example 350w is fine.


----------



## iDaryl

hiya wermad...take a look at my sys specs....if i run this for [email protected] 24/7 or even not folding but running 24/7, will 1.2k suffice?or should i get the 1.5kW variant?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDaryl;13969895*
> hiya wermad...take a look at my sys specs....if i run this for [email protected] 24/7 or even not folding but running 24/7, will 1.2k suffice?or should i get the 1.5kW variant?


That should be fine with [email protected] If you are not planning to fold, than a recommended 900-1kw should be good enough.


----------



## iDaryl

that is considering i [email protected] while having my processor, and all my gpus overclocked?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDaryl;13970065*
> that is considering i [email protected] while having my processor, and all my gpus overclocked?


Yes. The AX1200 is a great performer and its fully modular.


----------



## JohnDProb

props!







hope you dont mind me referencing this ALLOT, i notice lately theres been an ever increasing waves of guys going, wait, 2 cards? 800w minimum even though its 5770's or something similar


----------



## BWG

I have to contribute to this! First off, nice thread and very helpful.

I have a Zalman ZM-MFC2 Fan Controller and it has a pretty accurate measurement for my wattage. With everything setup like it is in my sig, and while folding my GPU/CPU, I am using about 407 watts. If I turn on my 6 uv lights, it jumps up to about 430 watts.







I thought that would be useful as I have everything oc'd pretty high!


----------



## kiwiasian

May I ask why a Nehalem i7 is +0w


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13962629*
> I adjusted my recommendation slightly. I forgot how badly some of those cards scale wattage-wise when overclocked; GTX285 was a monster.


No, not at all.
Going from stock to OC'd clocks on my GTX 285 meant an increase of only 20W.
The problem was the Q6600. It drew significantly more W when OCd to 3560mhz with 1.5v.


----------



## claymanhb

I'm curious about why you should have 1.5X the power if you fold?


----------



## Raiden911

Yay, i was pretty much on the money when I had an extra HD5850 for CFX + GTX275.










Good Guide Phaedrus!


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;13976518*
> I'm curious about why you should have 1.5X the power if you fold?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13918789*
> Most systems are idle the vast majority of the time. The PSU may be at 10% load sometimes, 70% load other times, other times 50% or 25% or 40% or 90%. it's never in a continuous load state for very long. An hour or two at 80% load followed by hours at <50% load is not especially hard on the PSU.
> 
> Whereas a 24/7 dedicated folding system will have a constant, continuous load. 24/7 at 80% load will wear heavily on the PSU and may cause an early failure. In comparison, 24/7 at 50% load is far safer. And sometimes more efficient.


Here.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;13976518*
> I'm curious about why you should have 1.5X the power if you fold?


I think it is fair! When I game or do anything but folding, I use about 200-300 watts, but when I fold I use a little over 400 watts and that is a continuious load every day on the PSU and you do not want max output 24/7. You need a little headroom.

6 uv lights = 30 watts


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13975839*
> May I ask why a Nehalem i7 is +0w


Indeed, this is quick and dirty, but it's a little coarse for my liking. Then again, if there were more factors, then it would be less quick and less useful. Anyway, some of the CPU modifier values seem off.

IMHO there's no way a Nehalem i7 should be +0W if a Sandy Bridge i7 is also +0W. Rounding to the nearest 25W, there should be at least a 25W difference between the two, maybe even 50W when overclocked that much.

See here, for example (though note that system power draw includes power supply efficiency losses so differences are exaggerated a little):
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-2600k-990x_12.html#sect0


----------



## BWG

I applaud op for making this post because it is much better than saying, "Stop......"

Let's be more constructive and post some factual information to improve the thread. Proof, not opinion. I plan to take my camcorder and record my voltage fluctuations so people can actually see folding vs gaming vs everything else.


----------



## Malign

Thank you very much for the info. greatly appreciated. As far as base wattage, i was wondering if that is what you look for as far as just the +12v rail wattage on the power supply or the overall wattage with +/-12, +3v, +5.5 ect. ?


----------



## heshere2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp;13977123*
> Here.


Ok to that^^.

However what about other gaming activities for more than an hour or 2. Longer gaming sessions such as 4 - 6 hours, should I also multiply by 1.5?

AMD 1100T, 2 Lightning 6970s 4 hdds etc etc.

By the calculations I'm at 700, but should I be at more, just in case?

Thinking AX 850?


----------



## reflex99

the 700 already includes the "more, just in case"


----------



## heshere2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14008878*
> the 700 already includes the "more, just in case"


Thanks!

Nice AX850 it is. I thought I would need at least a 1200 lololol.

But then again, it is OCN so maybe.....


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heshere2001*


Thanks!

Nice AX850 it is. I thought I would need at least a 1200 lololol.

But then again, it is OCN so maybe.....


That didnt make any sense... Clearly a 750W could run your whole system well...


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


That didnt make any sense... Clearly a 750W could run your whole system well...


only $20 difference between the AX750 and AX850 though and there is a $20 rebate on the 850 so after the rebate they are the same price


----------



## nicodemus

question:

i have an i7 920, GTX 570, and am looking to watercool. according to the calcs, i'm at 525W. does that mean i need to go up to 600W, or can i get by with 500W?

i'm looking at Silverstone only, since i do SFF builds and use the PP05 cables.

thanks!


----------



## p4p3r

Awesome. Much more reliable then far most online PSU calculators.


----------



## p4p3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodemus;14023061*
> question:
> 
> i have an i7 920, GTX 570, and am looking to watercool. according to the calcs, i'm at 525W. does that mean i need to go up to 600W, or can i get by with 500W?
> 
> i'm looking at Silverstone only, since i do SFF builds and use the PP05 cables.
> 
> thanks!


You should be fairly fine.


----------



## shnur

First of all, thanks a lot for this guide, it's VERY helpful and I think it saves a lot of threads









Does this includes 80+ ratings in mind?
As I'm looking at something within my rig range with an additional 6870; 650W would be perfect but kind of on the limit since I also have a watercooling system and fold most of the time (not 24/7 though).
Taking a Gold rated PSU (SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold) would give me additional freedom since it's able to go past the specs; or am I not understand this correctly?
EDIT: Or a Seasonic M12II 620W Bronze would do the job; it's a 50$ difference between the 650W Gold?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14036703*
> First of all, thanks a lot for this guide, it's VERY helpful and I think it saves a lot of threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this includes 80+ ratings in mind?
> As I'm looking at something within my rig range with an additional 6870; 650W would be perfect but kind of on the limit since I also have a watercooling system and fold most of the time (not 24/7 though).
> Taking a Gold rated PSU (SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold) would give me additional freedom since it's able to go past the specs; or am I not understand this correctly?
> EDIT: Or a Seasonic M12II 620W Bronze would do the job; it's a 50$ difference between the 650W Gold?


Power supplies are rated for output power to the components (DC). Good power supplies that are recommended can do their rated power in spec for hours at a time, maybe a little more (but overloading them is not good). One power supply rated for 650W may require 800W from the wall to output 650W to your computer. Another may only take 720W from the wall to output 650W to your computer.

Efficiency is therefore irrelevant when looking at what you need in terms of the labeled wattage.

Seasonic M12II 620W should be fine, but if you're looking for a modular unit around that price range, generally you may as well get something else as the M12II's price tends to be a little high for what it is.

Actually the same can usually be said for the Corsair HX650, but 100 CAD is an okay price and probably close to what the M12II was?
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42532&promoid=1336

A unit comparable to the Seasonic X Series is the XFX Pro XXX Edition 750W, for 123 CAD before rebate:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=62224


----------



## shnur

Yeah is was 95$...
I actually opened a whole thread for that; got a few results if you want to comment on it?
http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/1053399-undecided-between-two-psus.html#post14037753


----------



## Behemoth777

So, I just want to double check before I purchase anything. I want to know if I can run my 2600k @ 4.6ghz w/ 1.37v and dual gtx 580's clocked at 950mhz core w/ ~1.15v with a 750w psu. I was thinking about going with the corsair 750tx v2, seeing as how it is a really good 750w unit for the price.


----------



## csm725

I get 600W here +- 50 = 650W, look at my PSU!


----------



## Tonza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


So, I just want to double check before I purchase anything. I want to know if I can run my 2600k @ 4.6ghz w/ 1.37v and dual gtx 580's clocked at 950mhz core w/ ~1.15v with a 750w psu. I was thinking about going with the corsair 750tx v2, seeing as how it is a really good 750w unit for the price.


With those overclocks i would not get TX 750. 850W would be fine.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza;14044628*
> With those overclocks i would not get TX 750. 850W would be fine.


I've actually lowered my overclocks slightly on my gpu, if it makes any difference. But would the 750hx do the job? Because I know those units are pretty under rated.


----------



## shnur

750W is plenty enough, except if you're folding 24/7.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;14046405*
> I've actually lowered my overclocks slightly on my gpu, if it makes any difference. But would the 750hx do the job? Because I know those units are pretty under rated.


Unless you're folding, it should be fine. The PSU can handle +~50W though at bad efficiency but you'd probably be drawing ~700W from the wall, if you fold 24/7 get a 850W unit, but if you do get a 750W get the X-750 because you'll need a good PSU.


----------



## rivaldog

Great job on the calculator Phaedrus, it's really helpful. But I was wondering, why do you use 550w for the base wattage of cards like the 480, 590, and 6990? On newegg or other retailers online, in the specifications/details tab, they say those cards require a 600w PSU minimum. I plan on building a rig with a Phenom II quad core CPU and I have a mobo that supports Crossfire, but I'm thinking I'm going to just have to stick with single card set ups for a while, at the least until I get a job, due to the sheer price of good 650w PSU's that could support crossfire with say 6870's. So I was thinking to just grab a PSU that would support a powerful single card in the future, or do you think I could get away safely with a 600w PSU and 6870's in crossfire?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The manufacturer's suggestion is always somewhat inflated to account for cheap, garbage PSUs.


----------



## Analog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I get 600W here +- 50 = 650W, look at my PSU!










What? 
How did you manage to get 600W with only a single 560?


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The manufacturer's suggestion is always somewhat inflated to account for cheap, garbage PSUs.


Ok, that makes sense. Thank you







So do you think with one of the 600w PSU's from the recommended list I could get away with Phenom II x4 and 6870's in crossfire? Or would you say absolutely no less than a quality 650w PSU for crossfire with 6870's?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Well what does the calculator say?


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Why did you put GTX580s in the same class as the GTX570s and below the GTX480s, I thought in practice they consumed about the same power as the 480s.


----------



## Starbomba

Just a small tip, i7 2600k is not socket 1366.

Other than that, excellent guide. It's true as well. My sig rig ran fine with my HTPC's Silverstone 500w PSU even while GPU folding+CPU folding while i got my Antec PSU. It was for not too long, but it worked flawlessly, with video cards and CPU OC'd.

My question is, what about semi-dedicated crunching rigs? Me being a tad busy with work, i fold/BOINC for 12-14 hours a day or so, then turn PC off. Also, when i'm not crunching, i play (2-4 more hours). If i want to see my mail or read something, i switch to my laptop or start crunching, so it's not really "idle" (my rule of thumb, if i'm not gaming i'm crunching, unless it's off)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Bumped the HD6970 up a category, after seeing what some people were getting with the power cap at +20%.


----------



## Synaps3

Thanks for this. I can see the SeaSonic 620w I have in my sig rig will eat the rest of the rig for breakfeast


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14140591*
> Well what does the calculator say?


Calculator says + or - 50w, sooo, yes?







lol


----------



## Brittain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13918669*
> Normal usage. For folding I'd multiply final result by 1.5. I'll add that to the guide.


Water cooled i7 970 with dual 570s . Corsair AX850 Can I fold 24/7 on just the cpu or should I have more psu?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14147046*
> Bumped the HD6970 up a category, after seeing what some people were getting with the power cap at +20%.


maybe its just early and im seeing things but i think the 6970 is in both class 2 and class 3 in the crossfire/sli catagory lol


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Bumped the HD6970 up a category, after seeing what some people were getting with the power cap at +20%.










Are there any reviews with power consumption measured while the power cap is raised?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*









Are there any reviews with power consumption measured while the power cap is raised?


287W max in FurMark with the power cap set to +20%. Actually, isn't the nominal max 250W and +20% should be up to 300W?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/H...D_6970/27.html


----------



## vigrid

noob question...
is optical drive and ram using psu? i had a problem.. i bought a video card and i started to get some error msgs.. my computer started to keep restarting.. so i decided to removed my video card and it works fine...

so my stupid question is.. will my pc work if i remove the optical drive also 1 of my 2gb ddr3 ram and put the video card? help pls.


----------



## rivaldog

Vigrid, at the top of the page, hit User CP and scroll down on the left hand side to "Add System" or "Edit System" and add what components you are working with there, it will help you and anyone helping you a lot in the future









RAM is low voltage stuff, usually 1.5v, so my guess would be that wouldn't help a whole lot if at all. I'm no guru on PSU's or optical drives, but since you can press a button to get a piece of plastic to move on the optical drive, that means there is electricity which means it has to have power. How much that is, I am not sure. If you can't afford a new PSU in anyway, then I guess it's worth a shot man. Try just unplugging the optical drive and putting in the GPU. Possibly disconnect a fan or two if you must, perhaps that will help.

And welcome to Overclock.net


----------



## eGGe

Hi Phaedrus!

And thx for a very nice calculator!









I'm planning to buy the rig that is in my sig, but I started to wonder if I would manage with a smaller PSU than 650W. I went through your steps and ended up with 450W. So a 550W would be enough (I will OC CPU and GPU).

I believe in your word, but why do review sites say a bit different that you? E.g. Guru3d said that for a GTX560Ti, one should buy at least a 500W, and if OC'ed, buy something with more stamina. You say 450W is enough, even when OC'ed. Does the review sites want to be 110% sure that they do not recommended anything that could be too weak?

So, can I get a approval from you? Would a e.g. Antec TP new 550 or a XFX core edition pro 550W be enough for the sig below, and its fan would not scream 100% when stressing the system (I'm seeking for a quite system)?

Thank you very much, I really appreciate the help you do around here!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Most review sites are still held up on headroom, and also worried about people using mediocre PSUs, etc. Don't worry, a 450-500W PSU would be more than ample for your needs, although the assumed GPU overclock does not include increasing GPU voltage.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14200298*
> Most review sites are still held up on headroom, and also worried about people using mediocre PSUs, etc. Don't worry, a 450-500W PSU would be more than ample for your needs, although the assumed GPU overclock does not include increasing GPU voltage.


question for you, i see you bumped the 6970s up to 750w (for a pair) but 2 6990s remain at 850w, should a pair of 6990s (4 6970 cores) need more than 100w over a pair of 6970s? especially given that most of them come with the unlock switch to bump them up to regular 6970 speeds right?


----------



## csm725

How much would I need to power a 2600k running with IGP?


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*


question for you, i see you bumped the 6970s up to 750w (for a pair) but 2 6990s remain at 850w, should a pair of 6990s (4 6970 cores) need more than 100w over a pair of 6970s? especially given that most of them come with the unlock switch to bump them up to regular 6970 speeds right?


I have two 6990's and judging from the power draw I'm seeing from the wall using one of those cheap chinese made P3 Kill A Watt meters I would not try running two 6990's and a high-end CPU off an 850w PSU even if it was a quality one like Corsair's AX850.

You can see in HardOCP's tests running a quad setup with two 6990's that their power draw from the wall for the system is 886w at full load.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...vidia_vs_amd/8

Now they're using a Turbo-Cool 1200w PSU which is pretty high quality and has an efficiency rating of 83% so that would be 735w required for the system or more depending on whether the Turbo-Cool's efficiency was higher with not being at full load.

But things not being taken into consideration is that the rest of that system which includes a 2600k at 4.8Ghz is only drawing 90w since only the GPU's are under load and also unless I missed it they didn't flip the BIOS switch on the 6990's which increases their power draw quite a bit at up to a 450w rating. Then you would need to take into account further overclocking of the cards.

So I mean someone else is welcome to prove me wrong but just going off what I've mentioned so far I don't think it would be smart to try and run a Quad 6990 setup on only 850w. 850w should handle a single 6990 and a 6970 I think but not two 6990's.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14225521*
> So I mean someone else is welcome to prove me wrong but just going off what I've mentioned so far I don't think it would be smart to try and run a Quad 6990 setup on only 850w. 850w should handle a single 6990 and a 6970 I think but not two 6990's.


I have an AX850, 2600K and 6990 and have another 6990 coming in this week so I guess I'll be the unwitting test subject







. I am also curious as to Phaedrus' opinion on this.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14229470*
> I have an AX850, 2600K and 6990 and have another 6990 coming in this week so I guess I'll be the unwitting test subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am also curious as to Phaedrus' opinion on this.


I almost max my ax850 with my 6970s but ur 2600k needs less than my cpu. Dont overclock a lot id imagine


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I need a thing for the 6970s and 6990s -- +20% power cap or not.

Because with the raised power caps they can act like GTX480s.


----------



## csm725

Phaed - what PSU for a 2600k using IGP?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


phaed - what psu for a 2600k using igp?


300w.


----------



## csm725

That low?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


That low?


Yeah. CPU is no more than 120W unless you overclock it like mad. IGP is like 10W. Everything else no more than 50W. Even 300W is more than ample.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


I need a thing for the 6970s and 6990s -- +20% power cap or not.

Because with the raised power caps they can act like GTX480s.


good call, thanks for the reply

edit: completely random, i like your title under your name lol. love that movie


----------



## AliceInChains

Just to let everyone know how accurate this general guide is:

According the the op I need a 750w psu for normal usage. I have a 2600k overclocked to 4.6ghz, and 2x gtx 570's in sli overclocked to 850mhz core each. I fold on my cpu and both gpu 24 hours a day with absolutely NO PROBLEMS.

So Phaedrus is correct in his numbers. People always tend to buy psu that are rediculously over powered for there setup. My psu is a corsair tx750 btw. So for those of you thinking you need an 850w for 2x 570's or 580's and a sandy bridge cpu, you dont.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*


good call, thanks for the reply

edit: completely random, i like your title under your name lol. love that movie


I'd... like to take a few pictures... for the archives.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


Just to let everyone know how accurate this general guide is:

According the the op I need a 750w psu for normal usage. I have a 2600k overclocked to 4.6ghz, and 2x gtx 570's in sli overclocked to 850mhz core each. I fold on my cpu and both gpu 24 hours a day with absolutely NO PROBLEMS.

So Phaedrus is correct in his numbers. People always tend to buy psu that are rediculously over powered for there setup. My psu is a corsair tx750 btw. So for those of you thinking you need an 850w for 2x 570's or 580's and a sandy bridge cpu, you dont.


a lot of that depends on voltage, gpus start to gobble some serious power if you start to overvolt them or mess with power caps. Also watercooling adds about 25w for the pump and of course if you have a power hungry cpu like mine lol.

i consider my power supply pretty much dead on for my setup, i like knowing that no matter what i run or overclock im good to go

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


I'd... like to take a few pictures... for the archives.


----------



## csm725

Hey Phaed
Hows this PSU?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104096


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14238066*
> Hey Phaed
> Hows this PSU?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104096


It's a very good 80PLUS Gold 400W.


----------



## csm725

If it was your choice to fold 24/7 on a 2600k with IGP...
would you go for this FSP unit or an Antec HCG-520?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The Antec is cheaper, but the FSP is more efficient. Pick your priorities.


----------



## csm725

Assuming they both have sufficient wattage to power the chip...
Which would last longer most likely?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14238271*
> Assuming they both have sufficient wattage to power the chip...
> Which would last longer most likely?


Anyone's guess. Build quality is comparable.


----------



## csm725

How's the XFX PRO 450W?
Tator recommended it.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


How's the XFX PRO 450W?
Tator recommended it.


If Tator recommends something, it'll be alright. The XFX Pro 450W is pretty much the same as the Antec HCG 520, just with a few parts a little spec'd different here and there. They're both Seasonic S12II, with similar build quality and components. The Antec unit has a 135mm fan as opposed to a 120mm fan.


----------



## juano

What do you think about rigs that need to be folding on all components 24/7? How if at all would that effect your recommendations? I would love to see that addressed in the OP if you don't mind. For example according to the OP my rig should be fine to add another 580 Lightning but I don't know if it would be a good idea to have a 2500k @1.34v (around 4.5Ghz) and 2 580s at 1.12v (~920Mhz) all going 100% 24/7 on my x750. I'd really like to hear your thought on this, I've asked few times in a few different threads.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13918387*
> Will this system be folding (or running another distributed computing project on CPU+GPU) 24/7? (*NOT* just now and then, a dedicated rig). If yes, multiply by 1.5.


----------



## juano

Ah, thank you very much, I read the OP but freakin missed that.







That stills seems a little weird to me, because that would mean that he's recommending a 1100+w PSU for 2 580s folding, that seems a little off to me.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14247192*
> Ah, thank you very much, I read the OP but freakin missed that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stills seems a little weird to me, because that would mean that he's recommending a 1100+w PSU for 2 580s folding, that seems a little off to me.


That's a good point, that's probably a little OTT. But you're right that a 24/7 full folding rig would do better with a slightly beefier PSU.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I've tweaked a few things, mainly regarding higher-end cards, and added a GPU overclocking section.


----------



## csm725

What if I run an OC'd 560Ti at 1.1V (not stock voltage)?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

A few more tweaks made. In light of adding the GPU overclocking section HD6970s have been demoted one power class. Stock HD6970s with an i7 2600k could run on a quality 650W. With heavy overclocking and power cap adjustments and more power hungry CPUs, they may need an 850-1000W PSU.

@CSM: just follow the calculator's instructions.


----------



## Fr3shY

Thank you so much for this thread, this answered my last question before making some upgrades. I was under the impression (now that I know is false) that things like DVD/BD drives, hard drives, and RAM took up a decent amount of power. The main affecting factors are my Intel Core i7 920 2.67ghz (plan to O/C to 4ghz) + Coolermaster 212 Plus + GTS 250 so I believe I'm correct in assuming that my 460W Delta Electronics PSU will suffice?

Thanks again!

EDIT: I went ahead and purchased the Antec HCG-620!


----------



## csm725

I know you said it's fine in your PMs but your calculator says differently.
Folding on a GTX560Ti, GTX460, 2500k on a TX650V2 doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Carlitos714

great guide! will help many member when deciding what psu to get. awesome work


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14349359*
> I know you said it's fine in your PMs but your calculator says differently.
> Folding on a GTX560Ti, GTX460, 2500k on a TX650V2 doesn't seem possible.


He said at the bottom of the OP that if you do full-time 24/7 folding, you multiply that by 1.5.

650W x 1.5 = 975W

You need 975W +/- 50W. Folding stresses the PSU a lot more so you want to over-provision the power a bit.


----------



## csm725

I know the guide says I need a 1KW PSU but in his PM he said it would be fine.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14350020*
> I know the guide says I need a 1KW PSU but in his PM he said it would be fine.


Sorry, I meant fine in the short term. Use your 650W until you can find something a bit beefier.


----------



## csm725

Short team meaning? Is 1-2 years OK?


----------



## 428cobra

900 watts for a 6870 crossfire system?im using a tx 650 with no probs at all


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra;14356539*
> 900 watts for a 6870 crossfire system?im using a tx 650 with no probs at all


If you are folding 24/7, yes, that sounds about right. If not, your psu is perfectly fine.


----------



## WuLF

I have a 610watt PC Power and Cooling PSU..

Currently only running 1 2GB GTX460, buttt..
I want to run 2x Zotac 2GB GTX 460s. i7 2600k cpu will be overclocking to 4.5-4.8Ghz..

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Blindsay

with the updated info the calculator says 900w for my system which sounds about right


----------



## Trifecta Smoke

Okay, so quick question...

The chart says Dual SLI for 560 Ti requires 650W. I have exactly 650w (XFX 650w Modular Seasonic based PSU), is this safe?

My setup is in my rig, but I just wanna know if its safe to be on the bare minimum. Mind you; I don't overclock (everything is stock) so my voltages stay fairly low except when I game, my gpu ramps up a bit.

If it matters, I have the EVGA 560 Ti Super clocked version.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trifecta Smoke;14395622*
> Okay, so quick question...
> 
> The chart says Dual SLI for 560 Ti requires 650W. I have exactly 650w (XFX 650w Modular Seasonic based PSU), is this safe?
> 
> My setup is in my rig, but I just wanna know if its safe to be on the bare minimum. Mind you; I don't overclock (everything is stock) so my voltages stay fairly low except when I game, my gpu ramps up a bit.
> 
> If it matters, I have the EVGA 560 Ti Super clocked version.


those numbers that phaedrus figured out are with overhead factored in so if the power supply calculator checks out then id say you are good to go


----------



## juano

^yep, you'll also notice that you can subtract 25w due to your CPU having lower power draw then the one Phaedrus makes he estimates on. This is all covered in the OP.


----------



## HSG502

Hey figured I'd comment just to give some more input and maybe help someone out:

Running [email protected] SMP and GPU3 I'm at 334W peak.

For 24/7 Folding the guide recommends a 712.5W

Guessing I'm good then with my 850W?


----------



## Kyleinator

Ok so if I want to go GTX 580 SLI then that is 750 + 0 (sandybridge i7) + Now the physx part confuses me. Do I need to add 200 watts since the 580 is a physx card and there will be two? so + 200 (?) and I have raid 0 with 2 drives. So thats 750 + 0 + 200(?) = 950 watt psu for the system I'm going to be building. Correct me if I'm wrong on the physx part. Assuming this is correct I went to your recommended psu by wattage link. Went to 900-999 watt and chose http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=Lepa%20G900 This should be a trustworthy and capable PSU for gtx 580 sli? I'm sorry for all the questions but I've had bad luck with psu's and really want to get a good one. I want to thank you for all these helpful write ups.


----------



## reflex99

calc says i need 300w

my PSU:


----------



## guitar_man_94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyleinator*


Ok so if I want to go GTX 580 SLI then that is 750 + 0 (sandybridge i7) + Now the physx part confuses me. Do I need to add 200 watts since the 580 is a physx card and there will be two? so + 200 (?) and I have raid 0 with 2 drives. So thats 750 + 0 + 200(?) = 950 watt psu for the system I'm going to be building. Correct me if I'm wrong on the physx part. Assuming this is correct I went to your recommended psu by wattage link. Went to 950 and chose http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=TX950%20950W This should be a trustworthy and capable PSU for gtx 580 sli?


No you need a 750w power supply the physx is for dedicated cards not ones that are just capable of it.

Edit: Phaedrus maybe you should add the words 'dedicated' or 'only used for physx' or something not just physx card.


----------



## Kyleinator

Thank you for the quick reply. So that means I would be fine with a 750 watt. I decided to look at the 850 watts just because I'm not 100% sure what I'll be doing/adding in the future. I personally think the Kingwin PSU's look really cool with the blue LEDs and the Modular feature is nice. I had a 700 watt one (but it was rated terribly) that couldn't handle my single gtx 580.... Well I looked at the recommended PSU list and found an 850 watt kingwin PSU. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20Gold%20850W Can I just get a verification that this is in fact a reliable PSU for sli gtx 580's?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


calc says i need 300w

my PSU:










LOL, nice.


----------



## Blindsay

AX1200 should be enough if i get a third 6970 and step up to the SR-2 with 2 6 core xeons?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Changed folding modifier.


----------



## juano

Ah, excellent. I deferred to your experience either way but 1.3 is more in line with what my own guess was.


----------



## mikeaj

Those triple minuses in the OP kinda look funky. You think it'd look better with color? Granted, the colors below look weird too.

Sandy Bridge i7 = *+0W*
Sandy Bridge i5 = *-25W*
Hexacore Nehalems i7 = *+75W*
Quad core Nehalems i7 = *+25W*
Quad core Nehalems i5 = *-25W*
Dual core i5/i3 = *-50W*
Core 2 Quad = *-25W*
Core 2 Duo 45nm = *-50W*
Core 2 Duo 65nm = *-25W*
Pentium Dual Core = *-50W*
Pentium D = *+25W*
Pentium 4 HT = *+0W*
Quad core Llano = *-25W*
Dual core Llano = *-50W*
Hexacore Phenom II = *+50W*
Quad core Phenom/Athlon II = *+0W*
Tri core Phenom/Athlon II = *-25W*
Dual core Phenom/Athlon II = *-50W*
Quad core Phenom I = *+0W*
Tri core Phenom I = *-25W*
Dual core Athlon I = *-50W*
Athlon64 x2 = *-25W*
Athlon 64 = *-50W*


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeaj*


Those triple minuses in the OP kinda look funky. You think it'd look better with color? Granted, the colors below look weird too.

Sandy Bridge i7 = *+0W*
Sandy Bridge i5 = *-25W*
Hexacore Nehalems i7 = *+75W*
Quad core Nehalems i7 = *+25W*
Quad core Nehalems i5 = *-25W*
Dual core i5/i3 = *-50W*
Core 2 Quad = *-25W*
Core 2 Duo 45nm = *-50W*
Core 2 Duo 65nm = *-25W*
Pentium Dual Core = *-50W*
Pentium D = *+25W*
Pentium 4 HT = *+0W*
Quad core Llano = *-25W*
Dual core Llano = *-50W*
Hexacore Phenom II = *+50W*
Quad core Phenom/Athlon II = *+0W*
Tri core Phenom/Athlon II = *-25W*
Dual core Phenom/Athlon II = *-50W*
Quad core Phenom I = *+0W*
Tri core Phenom I = *-25W*
Dual core Athlon I = *-50W*
Athlon64 x2 = *-25W*
Athlon 64 = *-50W*


Ah, great idea! Don't mind if I snag that, right?


----------



## TMallory

I should be fine with a 750w for my OC'd i5 and dual 570's. Might not be able to up the voltage on the 570's, but I should still be able to get a good OC out of it.


----------



## yashau

Hey Phaedrus will a CX430 be enough for a GTX 570?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yashau*


Hey Phaedrus will a CX430 be enough for a GTX 570?


No. A CX430v2 might, barely, but really the GTX570 is in 450-500W territory.


----------



## mikeaj

Well, with like a Core i3-2100 it should be fine, right?

Then again, what with the power consumption of GF1x0 chips, I wouldn't want to use one of those 2 molex -> 1 PCIe power adapters, which can be a bit flimsy physically.

Anyway, if you can afford a GTX 570, certainly you should be able to grab a 500W power supply of reasonable quality.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeaj*


Well, with like a Core i3-2100 it should be fine, right?

Then again, what with the power consumption of GF1x0 chips, I wouldn't want to use one of those 2 molex -> 1 PCIe power adapters, which can be a bit flimsy physically.

Anyway, if you can afford a GTX 570, certainly you should be able to grab a 500W power supply of reasonable quality.


I'd want to try it with a Core i3 and GTX570 before saying for sure.


----------



## fxfighter

Can i add a HD6850 to my system?
Ppl say max card is HD 6750 for my system.
Please advice.

PhenomII x4 955 BE 125W CPU
ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3 MB
Mushkin Silverline 2x4GB DDR3-1333 RAM
Seagate 1TB SATA3 32MB cache HD
LG GSA-4165B writer
Corsair 430CXV2 PS
Coolermaster Elite 370 case
Windows7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## Juganot

FANTASTIC THREAD. Really fantastic job on this.


----------



## t-ramp

Nice guide.


----------



## Shev7chenko

So I am about 100w short?!?!?!?!...


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


So I am about 100w short?!?!?!?!...


Not on that line of PSU you aren't.


----------



## Shev7chenko

I thought so. Thanks.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko;14452662*
> I thought so. Thanks.


Why would you be? You come out to an even 400W.


----------



## juano

He's running two 5830s. Didn't you increase the 6950 and 6970 up a level for when they are using the max powercaps?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14452960*
> He's running two 5830s. Didn't you increase the 6950 and 6970 up a level for when they are using the max powercaps?


i missed that he was running 2 at first, im guessing phaedrus did as well.

as far as the 6900 series

"If Power Cap +20%, (HD6900 series only) then +50W per GPU"


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I missed the Crossfire on his system.

520W is a little light for that then. Not in danger of imminent immolation, but definitely riding the line.


----------



## fxfighter

Can i add a HD6850 to my system?
Ppl say max card is HD 6750 for my system.
Please advice.

PhenomII x4 955 BE 125W CPU
ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3 MB
Mushkin Silverline 2x4GB DDR3-1333 RAM
Seagate 1TB SATA3 32MB cache HD
LG GSA-4165B writer
Corsair 430CXV2 PS
Coolermaster Elite 370 case
Windows7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxfighter;14453797*
> Can i add a HD6850 to my system?
> *Ppl say max card* is HD 6750 for my system.
> Please advice.
> 
> PhenomII x4 955 BE 125W CPU
> ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3 MB
> Mushkin Silverline 2x4GB DDR3-1333 RAM
> Seagate 1TB SATA3 32MB cache HD
> LG GSA-4165B writer
> Corsair 430CXV2 PS
> Coolermaster Elite 370 case
> Windows7 Home Premium 64bit


Who says that so I can slap them?

It's close but you can manage it.


----------



## Jinru

I'm doing a salvage build soon. Factoring in capacitor aging, will my 4 year old Corsair 520HX manage to run a GTX 570 with a 4.5ghz~ i5 2500K given all other modifiers are within range.


----------



## Zippyduda

Can my Be Quiet Straight Power 680w handle these:

i7 2600k
MSI P67A-GD53 (b3)
MSI GTX570
4GB 1600mhz Corsair XMS3
1TB Samsung SpinPoint F3 (7200RPM)
500GB SATA ST3500320AS (7200RPM)
250GB Samsung (7200RPM)

In an Antec 902 (v3) with three 120 mm fans and one 200mm fan.


----------



## N7-OC

Phaedrus, is there an ETA on AMD Llano's wattage for this Quick N' Dirty PSU calculator yet?

Edit: Nevermind, it's already posted.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14453268*
> I missed the Crossfire on his system.
> 
> 520W is a little light for that then. Not in danger of imminent immolation, but definitely riding the line.


So will it deteriorate over time? I play BC2 quite a bit and it really stresses my system and I imagine BF3 will be even worse...

I have a rosewill Xtreme 950w just sitting around if you think that would be a better thing to do.


----------



## juano

Yea I'd imagine that more than enough watts is better than 100w less than enough.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Yea I'd imagine that more than enough watts is better than 100w less than enough.










Yeah I am waiting for BD so I will probably use the 950w when I change over.

Oh and your avatar is awesome! "It's my island"


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


Yeah I am waiting for BD so I will probably use the 950w when I change over.

Oh and your avatar is awesome! "It's my island"


I know your psu is based off of Seasonic, and I'm gonna put my neck on the guioteen and say it's an S12II, even if I haven't seen the insides it would be farily safe to say that it was based off the s12II platform.

I think your fine, unless BD uses like 200w extra watt's you should worry.


----------



## juano

He's running *2* 5830s. He ought to switch to that 950w ASAP, there's no reason not too if it's just sitting around. While his PSU may not be in danger of exploding I don't see the point in using a PSU that's atleast 15% less than what is recommended.

Here's a review of his PSU.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


He's running *2* 5830s. He ought to switch to that 950w ASAP, there's no reason not too if it's just sitting around. While his PSU may not be in danger of exploding I don't see the point in using a PSU that's atleast 15% less than what is recommended.

Here's a review of his PSU. 


It's not going to explode, that platform has alot more overhead then you think. Want to know an inside secret? Just because it says it's 520's doesn't mean it's not based off a higher wattage platform, which it is with the S12II. Being rated at continuous 520w just means theres a possiblity that the OCP is more strict, doesn't mean it nesseccarily is as you can see in various seasonic psu's which greatly go over their rated continuous. It's not going to wear out, it's not going to break, and it's not harming his computer. The S12II is one of the best lines of psu's you can get. If it wasn't enough it would shut off, so please sit down and shut up.

Also I see no charts on that Review, nor do I see where they are getting their values. If they are HWmonitoring those voltage readings then that article has no worth at all. Anadatech is a respected site but that doesn't mean they are qualified to judge a psu, as you not only need the knowledge and experience for them but the correct equipment

I think Shinji2k said it pretty well.

Quote:



First off, I would like to specify what makes a good PSU review:

Load testing using a special purpose ATE or a custom built resistor or MOSFET load tester.
Ripple and noise measurements.
Testing above room temperature, preferably 40-50C.
Commentary on build quality and detailed analysis of components used.

A bad PSU review will include:

Testing at room temperature.
Loading with a computer in lieu of a load tester.
Voltage measurements using a multimeter or worse, software (without the use of a load tester).
Anything missing from the list of what makes a good review.


----------



## juano

No reason to be rude and tell me to sit down and shut up.

I said it *wasn't* going to explode, maybe read my post before trying to tear it apart.

I posted the review because you asked for internals of the PSU. Don't worry I won't bother trying to help again.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


No reason to be rude and tell me to sit down and shut up.

I said it *wasn't* going to explode, maybe read my post before trying to tear it apart.

I posted the review because you asked for internals of the PSU. Don't worry I won't bother trying to help again.


Sorry but you're exhibiting what I call the alarmist attitude. The same reasoning behind your post is the reasoning that people buy 1000w psu's for their $500 HTPC's. I seem to cringe whenever I read it so I'm sorry I kinda overreacted.

Edit: I also want to say I overracted to that review, but in this forum, reviews aren't always very good. Some are, and we've outlined the sites who do a good job, but your average Joe reviews are not something you should post up.


----------



## juano

Thanks for the apology but I don't think I'm being alarmist. I didn't say that he ought to go out and buy a beefier PSU immediately but just that because he has one "just sitting around" he has no reason not to switch to it. Maybe the "ASAP" made it seem alarmist, how about "as soon as convenient" rather than putting it off until he upgrades to BD which is what I meant.


----------



## Zippyduda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippyduda*


Can my Be Quiet Straight Power 680w handle these:

i7 2600k
MSI P67A-GD53 (b3)
MSI GTX570
4GB 1600mhz Corsair XMS3
1TB Samsung SpinPoint F3 (7200RPM)
500GB SATA ST3500320AS (7200RPM)
250GB Samsung (7200RPM)

In an Antec 902 (v3) with three 120 mm fans and one 200mm fan.


*Cough*


----------



## WTHbot

Actually that bold on the "2" was it, try not to use bold. I knew he had two cards in his system. I knew it the first time he posted, I also know that psu is fairly capable of handling it.

I'd imagine that Rosewil would be fine, Jonny Guru gave the 850w a review and it did well. But it's got 2 fans and one is an 80mm, I bet that thing is noisy.

*Zippyduda*( I try to only bold for names)

Yes, if memory serves me correct that PSU is good and plenty for your system.


----------



## Zippyduda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Actually that bold on the "2" was it, try not to use bold. I knew he had two cards in his system. I knew it the first time he posted, I also know that psu is fairly capable of handling it.

I'd imagine that Rosewil would be fine, Jonny Guru gave the 850w a review and it did well. But it's got 2 fans and one is an 80mm, I bet that thing is noisy.

*Zippyduda*( I try to only bold for names)

Yes, if memory serves me correct that PSU is good and plenty for your system.


Thanks man







I highly doubt I'll SLI a GTX570 anyway, and if I did in the future it'd likely mean I'd want to upgrade my motherboard and PSU.


----------



## Shane1244

Although I know it's quick and dirty.. I have a 2600k @ 4.5Ghz and 2x GTX 460's at sig clocks, all on a VX550.


----------



## juano

You did apologize, but bolding text for increased visibility leading to sit down and shut up is quite the overreaction. The fact he was running two cards was missed by a quite a few people including myself at first, so I felt it was worth pointing out for the sake of others who also may have missed it. I'll worry about when I ought to use bold, and you can worry about not talking to people like you did.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


I know your psu is *based off of Seasonic*, and I'm gonna put my neck on the guioteen and say* it's an S12II,* even if I haven't seen the insides it would be farily safe to say that it was based off the s12II platform.

I think your fine, unless BD uses like 200w extra watt's you should worry.


That is why I bought it.


----------



## Blindsay

i just had the Antec HCG 520w show up at my door actually







its for a friends machine that im helping him with


----------



## Zippyduda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Although I know it's quick and dirty.. I have a 2600k @ 4.5Ghz and 2x GTX 460's at sig clocks, all on a VX550.


Good to know. When I do build and install my rig though, is there a way of checking individual component wattage or at least the % of the PSU power being used?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippyduda*


Good to know. When I do build and install my rig though, is there a way of checking individual component wattage or at least the % of the PSU power being used?


well you could look up what efficiency your PSU is at given various loads then go buy a kill-a-watt meter and then figure it out from there.


----------



## nukefission

I`m currently running 4 hdds (I`m at 300w according to guide excluding hdds)
would I be able to fit in another 2?








Or should I make a new thread?







:


----------



## tryagainplss

This thread just adds to the legend of Phaedrus

Kudos sir for the superb write-up. This thread should be suggested to every person coming to OCN looking for PSU advice in new or upgrading builds


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukefission;14485431*
> I`m currently running 4 hdds (I`m at 300w according to guide excluding hdds)
> would I be able to fit in another 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I make a new thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Your sig rig tallies to 450W for me.

The thing with lots of HDDs is the load that the motors induce when the computer starts up, with all the HDDs spinning up at once. That can be around 20W per HDD on the +12V rail, plus a heavy load on the CPU and motherboard. All that load at once can do things to a PSU.

You'd probably be ok with six HDDs, but that's the max.


----------



## nukefission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14486619*
> Your sig rig tallies to 450W for me.
> 
> The thing with lots of HDDs is the load that the motors induce when the computer starts up, with all the HDDs spinning up at once. That can be around 20W per HDD on the +12V rail, plus a heavy load on the CPU and motherboard. All that load at once can do things to a PSU.
> 
> You'd probably be ok with six HDDs, but that's the max.


Zomg phaedrus spoke to me ._.








My bad misread the wattage
This thread


----------



## csm725

Folding on a 2600k(will be a 3930K hex-core)+GTX560Ti. 650W? 620W?


----------



## hondajt

Wondering if this PSU could handle the following components.
Gigabyte Mini-itx Board
Core i3 2100
Seagate 1TB 7200rpm HDD
4GB DDR3 Ram
GTX460 1GB Cyclone


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


Wondering if this PSU could handle the following components.
Gigabyte Mini-itx Board
Core i3 2100
Seagate 1TB 7200rpm HDD
4GB DDR3 Ram
GTX460 1GB Cyclone


Yes.


----------



## Aryus

according to my rig, I think my PSU is way too overkill









I just need +-450W PSU (after I add +-50W), But I'm considering to get some 520-560 W unit here cause there is some decent PSU here with good price (seasonic, super flower, enermax, thermaltake, etc) and in the near future I plan on upgrading my processor to Phenom X6, is it ok???

Edit : after thinking for a day, I decided to pick seasonic s12 ii 430 $63 or superflower golden king 550W $127 (it is promo price, real price is $150), which one is better and more fit to my rig???

thanks


----------



## razer_76

current rig:
Seasonic s12II 430w bronze
phenom II x4 955 (stock heatsink)
gigabyte 880gm-usb3 (am3+)
corsair xms3 1600 4gb
powercolor hd 6950 2gb
nzxt gamma
2x120mm regular fans
1 optical drive and 2 hard drives sata II 7200rpm

Operations intended
1)overclock phenom II x4 955 to 3.4-3.6ghz
2)add another hard drive
3)unlock shaders only on hd 6950 and overclock to 880/1375 @ stock voltage
powertune set at 12-15%

operations 1 and 3 are optional but 3 is what i am really looking forward to.


----------



## Irthizanovich

that means i can cf 2 6850 with 550w? yay!!!


----------



## revamper

When you say folding, does that assume that all of the GPUs AND the CPU are folding? Or does that only assume the GPUs are folding?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revamper;14596319*
> When you say folding, does that assume that all of the GPUs AND the CPU are folding? Or does that only assume the GPUs are folding?


Both.


----------



## razer_76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razer_76;14555603*
> current rig:
> Seasonic s12II 430w bronze
> phenom II x4 955 (stock heatsink)
> gigabyte 880gm-usb3 (am3+)
> corsair xms3 1600 4gb
> powercolor hd 6950 2gb
> nzxt gamma
> 2x120mm regular fans
> 1 optical drive and 2 hard drives sata II 7200rpm
> 
> Operations intended
> 1)overclock phenom II x4 955 to 3.4-3.6ghz
> 2)add another hard drive
> 3)unlock shaders only on hd 6950 and overclock to 880/1375 @ stock voltage
> powertune set at 12-15%
> 
> operations 1 and 3 are optional but 3 is what i am really looking forward to.


Still waiting for your go ahead phaedrus


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Been busy.

With the power tune edit and overclock on the HD6950, I'd say no go. Those HD6900 cards can take a huge amount of juice when treated like that, I really recommend a quality 500W unit in your case.


----------



## razer_76

thankyou for your advice. Will be sticking with stock clocks


----------



## Kosire

Woot, got a 580GTX today with my i7-2600k, 16gb ram. Works flawless on my 520watt unit from chill innovations.

I see you recommend 500w for that too, so thats just great. I ran IBT on maximum together with furmark for 55 minutes, no shutdown. This is so stable, I'm so surprised!


----------



## shinra_

Phaedrus2129, would a Corsair HX750 be able to support the following:

i5 2500k oc'ed to 4.2ghz
x2 evga GTX 580's
x1 hard drive
x5 case fans


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinra_*


Phaedrus2129, would a Corsair HX750 be able to support the following:

i5 2500k oc'ed to 4.2ghz
x2 evga GTX 580's
x1 hard drive
x5 case fans


If the GPU overclocks aren't outrageous: yes.


----------



## crashdummy35

I have the Corsair CX 430, not sure if it's the v2 or not. I got this after I RMA'ed my CX 400. Box doesn't say v2 or anything.

So, here's what I'm wondering; I have:
E7400 @ 4GHz 1.456v cpu-z/1.48v BIOS
RAM is at 2.32v BIOS/2.29v HWMonitor 
(1.32v on my NB if that matters)
4x 120mm fans running full out 1600RPM + 1x 140mm fan on "High"
An EVGA GTX 460 SE is on the way....

Can I do it with this psu..?

Note: The CX 430 only has 1 6-pin pci-e connector.

I have a PCP&C 470w Silencer sitting in it's box but I don't use it cause it only has a 4-pin cpu plug--not an 8-pin. Should I use it to power just this card?

*I'm only doing this so I won't have to buy BF3 for my PS3. I've already ordered a new monitor and card. Not being a "heavy" gamer, if I can make this work, I'd prefer it.

Thank you.

__________________________________________________ ________________

**Edit: Thanks, bro. I had used that online calculator and it was giving me some strange results.**


----------



## Phaedrus2129

An E7400 will work fine on just a 4-pin, it doesn't require an 8-pin. Even a Core 2 Quad can use a 4-pin if you aren't overclocking.


----------



## axizor

Hey Phaedrus, I made a thread here: http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...80s-tx750.html asking if a TX750 could handle SLI 580s on my rig. I've been getting mixed answers, so I wanted to hear what you think.

There is no CPU overclock, and I won't be overclocking the GPUs.


----------



## VaporXtreme

how come on a i5 you -25watts


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;14654765*
> how come on a i5 you -25watts


Because it consumes less power than an i7 (mainly due to lack of hyperthreading).


----------



## VaporXtreme

Phaedrus2129, Another Question for you sorry for double post when i click edit i get a error.

My build is the following

CPU: i5 2500k (Stock 3.3ghz)
Cooler: Corsair H60
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600
Gfx Card: GTX460 SE looking to sli
3 Hard drives 7200 rpm
1x DVDRW

1 Questions
what size ax or hx would i need for sli config i want one with some extra headroom. i was thinking a 750. If i upgraded to 1 gtx580 would the 750 watt corsair be enough


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Look at the first post on this thread


----------



## Phaedrus2129

650W would work well.


----------



## VaporXtreme

thanks i really enjoy ur info any place i can get a deal on the HX series


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13921001*
> Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is good info for everybody


1500? you have too much cash.


----------



## fan_ferrari

Hi !

I'm wondering if a Corsair HX750W could handle the following components :

Intel Core i5 2500K @4.5GHz (or a little higher)
Asus P8P67-EVO
2*4Go DDR3 @1600MHz
6 HDD, 1 SSD
Fans : 1 * 1400mm, 5 * 120mm and 1*200mm
and a *SLI* of GIGABYTE GTX 570 Super Overclock ! (maybe more o/c)

Thank you


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fan_ferrari;14659074*
> Hi !
> 
> I'm wondering if a Corsair HX750W could handle the following components :
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K @4.5GHz (or a little higher)
> Asus P8P67-EVO
> 2*4Go DDR3 @1600MHz
> 6 HDD, 1 SSD
> Fans : 1 * 1400mm, 5 * 120mm and 1*200mm
> and a *SLI* of GIGABYTE GTX 570 Super Overclock ! (maybe more o/c)
> 
> Thank you


Check the calculator, that's what it's there for.


----------



## fan_ferrari

It's said ">4 HDDs = make a thread" ^^


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Ah, didn't notice the HDDs.

The calculator's recommendation should still stand (probably around 750W or so), but it's more important to get a high quality unit that can handle the high startup load those HDDs will put on it. Set yourself a minimum budget of $100, hop over to the OCN Recommended PSU list and check the 750W section for what you want.


----------



## fan_ferrari

I think that a 750W unit is enough without o/c, but I am not sure if it is after o/c the cpu and the graphic cards :/
There isn't the Corsair HX750W in the OCN Recommended PSU list, but it's similar to a AX750w, isn't it ?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

HX750 is a good unit. It needs to be added back to the list, we got some bad info on it being discontinued while it's actually still being made, although in lesser quantities.


----------



## fan_ferrari

Ok okay ^^
So you think that it could be alright after o/c the system ?

EDIT : Yes ^^
Thanks for your help !


----------



## nawon72

What does everyone think of this PSU article by SilverStone?


----------



## juano

I think that they want to sell you more PSU than you need. Also this.


----------



## Blindsay

Did the 6970s get bumped back up a catagory again?

also, i see the 6950s are a step down, if someone is unlocking them, then at that point they should be = in power to a regular 6970 right?

and 1 more thing, if 2 6970s required 750w, how do two 6990s need only 900w? only 150w more for an additional 2 gpus?

just curious


----------



## gengar6

I have a Seasonic M12II 620 watt PSU.
I plan to CFX a pair of 6870s very soon in the future but the Calculator says that I need a 650 watt. will my PSU be enough considering that i wont OC my cards?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gengar6;14695720*
> I have a Seasonic M12II 620 watt PSU.
> I plan to CFX a pair of 6870s very soon in the future but the Calculator says that I need a 650 watt. will my PSU be enough considering that i wont OC my cards?


Yes.


----------



## RussianJ

Just noticed the 6970 got bumped up to the next category myself. Guess no 6970 cf/ 8 core BD fun on my hx-650


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Just noticed the 6970 got bumped up to the next category myself. Guess no 6970 cf/ 8 core BD fun on my hx-650


Yeah, I wouldn't recommend it. Might scrape by with like a dual core or low-power quad core, but that kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## leisure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Yeah, I wouldn't recommend it. Might scrape by with like a dual core or low-power quad core, but that kind of defeats the purpose.


This is a great guide. I did notice, like the others, that the 6970 was bumped up in wattage.

When I bought my system, a 6970 crossfire setup was suggested at 650w, now 750w. I bought a 750w PSU to give ample overhead. I haven't OC'd or put it under heavy load yet, but I was planning on it. Now I'm a little nervous.

My specs are

i5 2500k @ 3.0 w/ hyper 212+ cooling
Asrock p67 4extreme b3
2x R6970s in crossfire @ stock settings
4gx2 g.skill ripjaw
1tb 7200rpm hd
120gb ssd

According to the guide that would put me at 750w - 25w (i5 subtraction) = 725w. But it doesn't look like I'd be able to overclock my cards at all, as with the original post gave the suggestion that I could with the 100w overhead.


----------



## Snowmen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


What does everyone think of this PSU article by SilverStone?


That's BS, most of the time, you would be putting a load that is lower than ~750W which is where the 2 lines cross each other. Because of that, the 1000W would actually be more efficient. That is, if it's for a folding rig that will be at a 900-1000W load 24/7 it could be worth it. For a regular build, get a PSU with the proper wattage and it will actually be more efficient. It's just because Silverstone probably makes more money on the higher wattage units and wants you to buy those.


----------



## Snowmen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leisure*


This is a great guide. I did notice, like the others, that the 6970 was bumped up in wattage.

When I bought my system, a 6970 crossfire setup was suggested at 650w, now 750w. I bought a 750w PSU to give ample overhead. I haven't OC'd or put it under heavy load yet, but I was planning on it. Now I'm a little nervous.

My specs are

i5 2500k @ 3.0 w/ hyper 212+ cooling
Asrock p67 4extreme b3
2x R6970s in crossfire @ stock settings
4gx2 g.skill ripjaw
1tb 7200rpm hd
120gb ssd

According to the guide that would put me at 750w - 25w (i5 subtraction) = 725w. But it doesn't look like I'd be able to overclock my cards at all, as with the original post gave the suggestion that I could with the 100w overhead.


This calculator includes headroom for overclocking both the CPU and GPUs up to a reasonable level. If you wont overvolt the GPUs or put the CPU at ~5GHz then you will be perfectly fine.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leisure*


This is a great guide. I did notice, like the others, that the 6970 was bumped up in wattage.

When I bought my system, a 6970 crossfire setup was suggested at 650w, now 750w. I bought a 750w PSU to give ample overhead. I haven't OC'd or put it under heavy load yet, but I was planning on it. Now I'm a little nervous.

My specs are

i5 2500k @ 3.0 w/ hyper 212+ cooling
Asrock p67 4extreme b3
2x R6970s in crossfire @ stock settings
4gx2 g.skill ripjaw
1tb 7200rpm hd
120gb ssd

According to the guide that would put me at 750w - 25w (i5 subtraction) = 725w. But it doesn't look like I'd be able to overclock my cards at all, as with the original post gave the suggestion that I could with the 100w overhead.


The guide factored overclocks into the recommendation. Unless your running some epic water or sub zero setup, don't worry about overclocks.


----------



## leisure

I guess what was making me nervous was only having about a 25W overhead.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leisure;14716361*
> I guess what was making me nervous was only having about a 25W overhead.


yeah those numbers of his are figured with overclocking assumed.

I wouldnt touch the powercaps on the cards though


----------



## tianhui

According to the charts seem like a decent 400W PSU will power my brother's reference 4870 and Core 2 Duo just fine.

planning to purchase
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817815007

always i thought i needed a lot more. Thanks Phaedrus!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianhui;14734062*
> According to the charts seem like a decent 400W PSU will power my brother's reference 4870 and Core 2 Duo just fine.
> 
> planning to purchase
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817815007
> 
> always i thought i needed a lot more. Thanks Phaedrus!


I ran a Core 2 Quad an a 4870 on an Antec Earthwatts 430W, so yup.

However, I strongly recommend a different power supply. The 500W version of that unit was tested with the +12V ripple hitting 119mV. The spec is 120mV. That's pretty bad. Built by good old mediocre Compucase.

Try a Corsair CX430v2 or Antec NeoECO 400C instead.


----------



## cravinmild

picked up Asus rog matrix 580 and want to keep my 560ti/H70mod plus everything else in my sig plus a scythe 6 fan controller not listed, small bamboo pen writy thingy. My fans arnt average fans also. right now im using a GX750w and im rated for a 700w, will that be ok. Im going to oc the living .... out of everything


----------



## Phaedrus2129

GX750, as in CoolerMaster GX750? If so, what's the full model # listed on the label? There are two versions. One is mediocre. The other is downright god awful. I need to know which.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Check this out:


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14737887*
> Check this out:


Nice! hows it comming along? (if its not already done)


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;14737918*
> Nice! hows it comming along? (if its not already done)


Getting there, Phaedrus is getting a list of GPU's done, I'm fixing up the PSU list so it will select all PSU's withing a +/-25W range.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX;14738006*
> Getting there, Phaedrus is getting a list of GPU's done, I'm fixing up the PSU list so it will select all PSU's withing a +/-25W range.


cool stuff, just curious what programming language did you make it in?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I just compiled a list of every GPU from the 8400GS to the GTX590, and from the HD2400 Pro to the HD6990. All with their respective power class.

Woof.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindsay;14738020*
> cool stuff, just curious what programming language did you make it in?


c#


----------



## RussianJ

Did Phaedrus just woof at us?

Bad boy! Back to work on perfectcalculatorappfornubs!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;14738375*
> Did Phaedrus just woof at us?
> 
> Bad boy! Back to work on perfectcalculatorappfornubs!


Woof woof!


----------



## csm725

Phaed YGPM about the program


----------



## vila

hi..phaedrus i want to ask about corsair cx430 v1
my system :
amd phenom x2 555 ==> x4 B55
4 gb ram
maybe 4-5 fan
i wander if my it can still handle saphire radeon 5850 extreem ?
+ maybe overclock my phenom to 3,5-3,7 ghz.
i'am looking forward to the repply coz in may place many sugest to buy a higher power supply. soory for bad english and thx before.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14738477*
> Phaed YGPM about the program


What the PM about? Ask me any dev Q's.
Also, the app needs the .net framework to be installed. I think .net framework 4


----------



## Pentium-David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vila;14738779*
> hi..phaedrus i want to ask about corsair cx430 v1
> my system :
> amd phenom x2 555 ==> x4 B55
> 4 gb ram
> maybe 4-5 fan
> i wander if my it can still handle saphire radeon 5850 extreem ?
> + maybe overclock my phenom to 3,5-3,7 ghz.
> i'am looking forward to the repply coz in may place many sugest to buy a higher power supply. soory for bad english and thx before.


Yeah, that'll work just fine.


----------



## vila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium-David;14739018*
> Yeah, that'll work just fine.


thx for reply








one more thing, do i really push it ?
or maybe i should buy a new one in the future ?


----------



## lejneb

I'm wondering how much power is lost over time with these psu's

I have a corsair tx650w which is about 2.5 - 3 years old and im about to upgrade to a

2500k which ill probly overclock to 4.5ish, 
maybe with an aftermarket cooler
2x4gb ram
1xSSD + 2-3 7200rpm drives + 1 dvd rw drive
and minimal case fans etc

but what im really wondering is , will it handle MSI gtx 560 ti SLI ( with probably no overclocking on my part) with the psu's age


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


GX750, as in CoolerMaster GX750? If so, what's the full model # listed on the label? There are two versions. One is mediocre. The other is downright god awful. I need to know which.


The psu is mounted and i have no access to the info on the psu without removing it to look, i will attempt to find the original invoice from the online seller but for now lets assume its the worst of the two, should i remove the 560ti before installing the matrix card?

Thanks by the way, your doing good things here


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Do you have the specs of the matrix card? I don't know its TDP so it's hard to say. If it's like 40W or less then it should be ok for short term even if you have the garbage version.


----------



## IcedEarth

This calculator says I should have a 650W PSU, but mine has never skipped a beat.









Are the figures extremely over-exaggerated?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth;14741062*
> This calculator says I should have a 650W PSU, but mine has never skipped a beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the figures extremely over-exaggerated?


I'm debating whether or not the GTX480 should be in class 1 or 2. Without major overclocking, I'm thinking 2.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14741127*
> I'm debating whether or not the GTX480 should be in class 1 or 2. Without major overclocking, I'm thinking 2.


If you're unsure, leave it in Class 1.









Whilst it may run perfectly on my 520HX, it may not be the case for other PSU's in the category. So it may be best to add in a little factor of safety anyway.


----------



## csm725

Agreed, better safe than sorry.


----------



## raisethe3

Did I just see Phaedrus2129 make a calculator screenshot?!









I am pretty thrilled. Nice to have one carry around knowing that I would not have to be embarrassed to ask him about PSU calculations anymore.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;14758081*
> Did I just see Phaedrus2129 make a calculator screenshot?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty thrilled. Nice to have one carry around knowing that I would not have to be embarrassed to ask him about PSU calculations anymore.


No, you saw him post a screenshot of the App that him and I are working on. I think iv figured out why the MySQL DB is screwing up as well


----------



## Imglidinhere

Oh NOW I understand what the classes mean!







I saw the other thread about the GPUs and was wondering exactly what the classes meant. I like this. I like this a lot.


----------



## FiX

The app is now integrating with the MySQL DB


----------



## Subayai

a sas drive ... that would be a +0 too right?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Subayai*


a sas drive ... that would be a +0 too right?


Yes, unless it's multiple 10/15kRPM drives.


----------



## Aryus

Hey Phaedrus
I'm following your advice and changing my psu from SS750 AT to seasonic s12ii 430, nothing different









I hope it can lasting for 2-3 year, thanks...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Phaedrus, thanks for all the time and effort you put into helping people choose the right PSU for their needs. I have always appreciated the advice you've given and always direct people to your threads due to the non-biased information you give. I made the decision for my PSU based off your recommendations (overkill for my system sure, but at least I'll probably never have to get a new one!) and have loved it so far. Keep up your good work


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14873831*
> Phaedrus, thanks for all the time and effort you put into helping people choose the right PSU for their needs. I have always appreciated the advice you've given and always direct people to your threads due to the non-biased information you give. I made the decision for my PSU based off your recommendations (overkill for my system sure, but at least I'll probably never have to get a new one!) and have loved it so far. Keep up your good work


Thanks mate.

Hey, you're in New Zealand? FiX, the guy doing the programming for the calculator, is there, on the north island. Maybe you guys should see about hanging out, FiX is a cool guy.


----------



## juano

You trying to _fix_ them up with each other Phaedrus?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol Juano, I'm sorted in that area already haha. Would be cool to meet up with some kiwi OCN members some time though.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14873947*
> You trying to _fix_ them up with each other Phaedrus?


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14874217*
> Lol Juano, I'm sorted in that area already haha. Would be cool to meet up with some kiwi OCN members some time though.


I wish it were possible to have more OCN meetups in general. There's hardly any geeks in my part of the country, only two or three on OCN in New Orleans and we're on opposite ends of the city.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14874234*
> lol
> 
> I wish it were possible to have more OCN meetups in general. There's hardly any geeks in my part of the country, only two or three on OCN in New Orleans and we're on opposite ends of the city.


yeah i know the feeling, i live out in the sticks. wouldnt suprise me if half the people in my area didnt even know what a computer was haha.

That and when i get excited about a new computer part or whatever and i try to tell my friends about it they just look


----------



## $ilent

Phaedrus nice guide, but can we download that PSU calculator software on the first page?


----------



## PCWIZMTL

You, sir, are awesome


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14879886*
> Phaedrus nice guide, but can we download that PSU calculator software on the first page?


Thanks. The software is still a WIP, but version one is almost done.


----------



## $ilent

sweeet!


----------



## Mongol

So buddy, do you think, for all intents and purposes, I can run quad 580's on my AX, or should I trade up to an HCP1200?

...or would an SStone 1500 be a better bet for higher clocks. I'd obviously be upgrading my cooling as well.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I know that the AX1200's hardware is up to it, but the over power protection may shut you off at full load. It's worth a shot, if you really need four 580s.


----------



## juano

You think a X750 could fold on a 2600k, 580, and a 460 24/7 without too much worry?

That question obviously is relevant to my situation, but this one I'm just curious. Would a HCP-1200 be about right for folding 24/7 on 3 580s and a 2600k, or too little?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Yes, and more than enough, respectively.


----------



## juano

Excellent. 3 580s is a dream, but two might happen though so if I upgrade to that I'd want a PSU that could do 3 and HCP 1200 is the most likely option.

Adding a 460 though is a much more real possibility. I love those cards and they are really cheap now but won't be around forever.

Folding folding folding, get that hardware folding!

Thanks Phaedrus.


----------



## sockpirate

so i took a stab at calculating but still a little confused. Would an AX 1200 from corsair be enough for 3x MSI lightning extremes at a modest 900 core OC, with a 2500k/2600k OCed to 4.5 to 5.0 ghz, plus 3x benQ 120hz monitors enough ?


----------



## boomerang42

So with:

- 4.0Ghz OC 2500k
- x2 6970 in CrossFireX

I should be good with a Corsair 750W from the list?

I know that companies have making money in mind when they recommend minimum PSUs or make PSU calculators, but this feels like I'm cutting it so thin.

Regardless, thanks for enlightening me, Phaedrus!


----------



## Jodiuh

According to your guide, I'd be looking for a 425 watt PSU? Or does it mean that's what I'll be pulling when gaming?

FWIW, here's what I had from the wall when the 760 was clocked @ 3.6Ghz w/ around 1.25 V...










I don't have an image snap, but now that 760's @ 4/1.35 V and 560's @ 950/1.1 V, I have seen 445 while playing BC2.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


According to your guide, I'd be looking for a 425 watt PSU? Or does it mean that's what I'll be pulling when gaming?

FWIW, here's what I had from the wall when the 760 was clocked @ 3.6Ghz w/ around 1.25 V...










I don't have an image snap, but now that 760's @ 4/1.35 V and 560's @ 950/1.1 V, I have seen 445 while playing BC2.


445W at the wall, lower after efficiency losses. 425W is a reasonable recommendation for you, though a 450-500W wouldn't be too overkill.


----------



## badatgames18

phaedrus.. quick pic of your psu in use... these are 470s... once i'm done benching these i have 480s in the mail coming. I was wondering how much can the hcp pull from the wall before it shuts down?

















I have 3x480s coming for my sb rig, but i might buy another one and bench them on x58... not sure how much it will consume... i can't buy a replacement psu









enough for 4x480s?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Nice.







Good to see that PSU being stressed. It never even broke a sweat in my system.









As for how much power it can draw, your circuit breaker should trip long before the PSU itself runs out of steam, unless you have like a 25-30A breaker.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Nice.







Good to see that PSU being stressed. It never even broke a sweat in my system.









As for how much power it can draw, your circuit breaker should trip long before the PSU itself runs out of steam, unless you have like a 25-30A breaker.


alrighty... i have to check. 
thanks, and voltage regulation on this is awesome... dmm measures 12.28-12.3v constant









3.3v is also very good... 3.38-3.3ish iirc... (yellow wire 3.3v and red 12v right lol)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


445W at the wall, lower after efficiency losses. 425W is a reasonable recommendation for you, though a 450-500W wouldn't be too overkill.


Wow? Really? Considering the PSU being used was a gold, it's pulling 400 from the wall. On a 425 watter, that'd be pushing the poor thing to 95% usage playing BC2, let alone any crazy stress tests with future overclocks. BF3 will likely increase this further. I can't imagine the noise the 425 watt PSU would be putting out either. It just seems a little TOO low IMO.

I'm all for saving money and slapping overkill in the face, but not when the difference in price between a 425 and a 600's less than $5. $200 CPU, $200 GPU...it just doesn't make sense to skimp.

I paid $120 for the AX750 and sure it's more than what I really need, but it's a super efficient modular pile of power that leaves me with the option of adding another 560 Ti when BF3 comes around. I mean, what's $40 in a $1000 build?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

With i5-760 at 4GHz that's an >50% overclock, so +50W. That makes the numbers better, 475W.

I thought it was a little off, this explains why.


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh, it would be +50 alright...if I didn't have the most garbage power inefficient leaking bastard of a 760!










Yes, 230 watts! FWIW, when I run stock it's 95 to 105, so I'm fairly certain it's accurate. Evil CPU...evil.







Oh and those volts aren't quite accurate. It actually takes 1.375 V to get it somewhat stable.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Getting close to beta release for our PSU calculator app, OCN version.


----------



## nunka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Getting close to beta release for our PSU calculator app, OCN version.


Do want. It'll be a nifty tool to have handy. Thanks for putting in the hard work on this.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Beta just released. Check it out!
http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...l#post15010151


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaait two seconds. Your guide on OCN says 750w should be plenty for two GTX 580's a the CPU I have OVERCLOCKED...but I'm a chicken and nothing is overclocked.
The Calculator app says 900w is best though. Is this just a kink because it's beta?
And should I be worried even though I have a Seasonic X-850 gold?
I fold a lot, that's why I was asking....


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaait two seconds. Your guide on OCN says 750w should be plenty for two GTX 580's a the CPU I have OVERCLOCKED...but I'm a chicken and nothing is overclocked.
The Calculator app says 900w is best though. Is this just a kink because it's beta?
And should I be worried even though I have a Seasonic X-850 gold?
I fold a lot, that's why I was asking....


Working on it


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15010656*
> Working on it


Thanks.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

have any ideas when the official release is coming out? and btw thanks for keeping the program free source, i could actually see the program being licensed. Also, What is your opinion on the Ultra LSP series? i heard there are some hit and miss units, so is there a way to tell without blowing up the unit?


----------



## Starbomba

Thanks for this app, nice to see a non-biased and easy to use PSU calculator.

Just got one question: is there any way to estimate power consumption of an octo-core BD CPU? Or gotta wait until release+benches (not that they're too far away, lol)?

One last question: What PSU wattage would you recommend for a x6 OC'd to 4 GHz along with two _and_ three GTS 450's OC'd and overvolted? Would my Silverstone ST50F-ES be good at least for two?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Got to wait until benches

Your Silverstone would handle two, but might struggle with three. Three I'd call for a 650W or thereabouts.


----------



## Starbomba

Okay, thanks.

Also, how safe would be to overload my PSU if i leave GPU's at stock for at least a month or two while i get a good one? I'm planning to make a BOINC rig (will not be a 24/7 tho) and 3 cards at stock/slightly underclocked do produce more points than 2 overclocked ones.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Overvolt your PSU...?


----------



## Starbomba

Meant to say i'd be overloading it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I wouldn't recommend it. It may handle it fine, it may not.


----------



## Armadi110

Needs support for Intel Atom Processors


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armadi110;15269351*
> Needs support for Intel Atom Processors


I'll add those in v0.99... v0.98 is already in the pipe.


----------



## Usario

I can't wait to see how much more power BD needs.


----------



## crashdummy35

Amazing work guys. I know it took some serious effort to get this going so well, and my sincere thanks go out to all those who helped create the calc.

I'd like to Rep+ those who it's possible to Rep. And Phaedrus2129 if you're ever in Texas, beers are on me, bud.

Edit: Oh wow! I just found that if you click on the psu it recommends it opens a page for that psu in the browser...very sharp. Very cool.


----------



## darku

Hi *Phaedrus2129* and thank you for your awesome program.

I have a question for you, but I can't find the PM button, to write you personally.

I have a small issue with my new Seasonic M12II 620W PSU. the PSU fan all the time is working at 2100 RPM. I have quite a low spec PC configured for a silent PC (E8400, 4Gigs of DDr2 RAM, one HDD- WD 500Gb, Nvidia 9600Gt, and a DVD-RW, all internal fans are Noctua on low noise adapters 900RPM) and acording to your calculator and to the picture above the RPM of the PSU should stay at around 1000RMP, but on mine PSU is everytime at 2100 RPM (in idle and in full load too) and is quite noisy.
Is my PSU defective, or I've connected something wrong? Can you please help me with this problem, or someone else. I will greatly appreciate.


----------



## GameBoy

^

Use this thread: http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/1140534-psu-calc-final-release.html


----------



## Blackout621

I didn't take the time to look through the posts, but hopefully you'll be patient with me.








Will you be adding a 3rd and 4th gpu anytime in the future?


----------



## ramenbuoy

Phae,

Where is the link? I went to your old thread as well as this thread and I can't seem to find it :< Might be bedtime :/

jk lol found it <333333333333333333333333333 allie


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I didn't take the time to look through the posts, but hopefully you'll be patient with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be adding a 3rd and 4th gpu anytime in the future?


The Pro version (unreleased) has support for up to 4 GPUs. Not sure when we'll get round to releasing it with the game we're developing and all...


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> The Pro version (unreleased) has support for up to 4 GPUs. Not sure when we'll get round to releasing it with the game we're developing and all...


Okay, cool









P.S. Good luck on that game!


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Okay, cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Good luck on that game!


Thanks


----------



## FiX

PSUCalc 1.2 released!
Download the install here.
Download the rar archive here.


----------



## terraprime

WOOT, was wondering if this program was still being improved on. GREAT JOB and thanks for all the work you put into this program and server stuff, which Im sure was a pain.


----------

